# Hello from downunder



## RichardLOZ (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi there to everybody here. Have only just discovered this forum when I went off searching for microphone specs and positioniing information. I am located in Perth Australia and come from a rock and roll background.

I have just recently been presented with the opportunity to do some theatre which I have wanted to do for some time now as it is definately going to present a new challenge for me.

I will be doing across the next couple of months 2 productions, the first being Jesus Christ Superstar which is an amateur production that I will be doing the LX design on. Not a whole lot to work with unfortunately, only about 40 lamps and they are all quite old.

The second production I am working on is Cats, which I am again doing the LX design as well as the audio design and mixing FOH sound. As this is my first foray into theatre I already have numerous questions that I am looking for answers or suggestions to, as it is a whole different world to the rock and roll one that I have come out of.

Nice to find this site and I am sure that I will gain much insight into how things are done and how things work in the theatre world.

Cheers

Richard


----------



## soundlight (Feb 7, 2007)

Welcome aboard! While I'm not one of them, you'll find quite a few others here from the great Down Under if you look around on the site.

Sounds like a lot of fun! (I mean the getting in to some cool theater productions bit.) I'm sure that you'll find a lot of info on this site. No question is a stupid question, unless it's been asked before. It's easy to check for that, just use the search button at the top of any ControlBooth page. And from your rock'n'roll back ground, you may be able to answer some questions of ours yourself!

(haha!! ~I beat Van again!~)


----------



## Van (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey ! Welcome aboard! Good to see another Antipodean here. < thanks for the new word cutlunch> Sounds like you do have some interesting stuff comming up. As Soundlight said don't hesistate to ask. You'll also find the search feature an amazing tool that unlocks a plethora of stored info on a myriad of subjects.

I'm glad to see that beating me to the punch on welcoming people is such a high honor. After all these years in the bussiness, I've finally got a reputation for excellence that others wish to compete for.


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm disappointed... The correct way to greet an Aussie is G'Day... So G'day Richard and Welcome to Controlbooth. Is is marvelous to see another Australian around here (picture Richie Benaud saying that...) Mayhem is over in your time zone, though doesn't get as much of a chance to drop by as he used to. Above all else have fun browsing around and don't worry if you don't understand some of the jokes, it might be something between a couple of us that's been going for a while... Speaking of which, congrats to gafftaper for beating Van... Again welcome.


----------



## RichardLOZ (Feb 8, 2007)

G'Day Chris and thanks guys for the welcome. Nice to see another Aussie here also, even if you are an eastern stater....LOL.... who I am to talk though, have only been in Perth for about 7 months and will be heading back east sometime late 2009. I do miss lots of things about the east coast, but plan to enjoy WA while I am here.

Great forum here and as I said I have many questions but am still going through the search process to make sure what I am looking for has not yet been covered or not covered for my situation before I go ahead and ask questions. I look forward to getting some great advice from here as I am feeling a little out of my depth in the theatre world aftre coming from rock and roll.

Lets face it in rock and roll we used 4 lamps to do pretty much everything we needed, well pub gigs anyway, so just working out what each of the lamps does in a teatre situation is an education process .. lol

Cheers

Richard


----------



## Van (Feb 8, 2007)

Chris15 said:


> I'm disappointed... The correct way to greet an Aussie is G'Day... So G'day Richard and Welcome to Controlbooth. quote]
> 
> Then there's that whole "Fair Dinkum" thing, what's that about ? What's with everybody being named Bruce, and why are all the girls named Sheila?
> < sorry couldn't resist, G'day Bruce ! errrr Richard !>


----------



## dvlasak (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to Control Booth!!

Dennis


----------



## RichardLOZ (Feb 8, 2007)

Van

The Aussie slang is something that had fascinated and confused many people for years.....lol. Here it is of course just accepted and pretty much everyone knows what the meaning is, although now with the days of political correctness upon us some of the expressions are no longer being used as much as they used to be, which I think is pretty sad. PC has gone way over the top as far as I am concerned, but that is another story.

Fair dinkum : true, genuine
Sheila : a woman

There you go some easy definitions of those works for you 

Richard


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 11, 2007)

Van, we have a very good reason for calling everyone either Bruce or Sheila. It's the same reason that older people call people dear. It saves us having to remember what people's names actually are...


And remember that whilst they may tell you that PC stands for political _correctness_ it in fact stands for political _crackness_. (That'd be  Alan Jones for you...)

Oh, and Richard, I was just taking the piss out of Van...


----------

